# My Keurig Died!



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2018)

We have two coffee makers.  SO and GD like to use the Keurig.  It's stopped working, no water comes out when you press the brew button.

My question:

Is this easily fixed or do we buy a new one?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 7, 2018)

Do you still have the manual?  If I recall, mine stopped a couple years ago, and I looked in the manual and used a poky thing to de-sludge it, and it works fine.  Vinegar helped too.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> Do you still have the manual?  If I recall, mine stopped a couple years ago, and I looked in the manual and used a poky thing to de-sludge it, and it works fine.  Vinegar helped too.



Thanks, DL.  I'll check it out.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 7, 2018)

Andy, we have a k50 model for home use and it will do this from time to time (we've had ours for about 4-5 yrs now)
What I have found useful is to unfurl a paperclip ...
that 'pin' that pierces each K-cup- there's a very small hole in it (that's where the water comes out), poke that paperclip up in there a few times and then run a cup of just water through, no k-cup pod, that should do it...
If not, unplug the unit, take off the water reservoir and the cup platform, open the handle as if you are going to place a pod, hold the entire machine upside down over the sink and give it a few good shakes... water should come out.  Ensure that the filter-thingy where the water reservoir sits is clear (you can just run your finger around it or a lint-free cloth to ensure there's no calcium) , also the filter in the reservoir itself.  With all that said, you should be good.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks K-Girl.

I did the paper clip thing and cleaned everything.  No water comes out.  The key is there is no sound of the pump trying to move water when I press "BREW" as there always is.

SO and GD are off to pick up a one one at Wal-Mart.  It's smaller and less expensive.  They're the ones who mostly use it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 7, 2018)

The exact same thing happened to mine Andy, about a month or so ago.  It's maybe 3 years old.  I read a few online help sites and was still unable to get it working. It's sitting in a box out in the garage.  I've since bought a new coffeemaker - not a Keurig.


----------



## blissful (Mar 7, 2018)

Either:
I'm so sorry for your loss. or
contact OXO about your keurig. <wink>
Yeah, neither one of those will work...bummer.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2018)

We had a super duper model with auto on/off, 5 cup sizes, etc.

SO just bought a less expensive one that will suit her needs just fine.  It's RED!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 8, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> ... It's RED!


Easier to find through bleary eyes before the first cup of joe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 8, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> We had a super duper model with auto on/off, 5 cup sizes, etc.
> 
> SO just bought a less expensive one that will suit her needs just fine.  It's RED!



RED?! 

Is it anything like this ...



This is the single serve version, K15, we have this one as well as the larger K50


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 9, 2018)

It’s the K-Compact model. Sold only at Walmart.


----------



## Just Cooking (Mar 9, 2018)

Daughter and SIL bought one, a year ago, @ Walmart for $59. I love it and will buy one when Jeannie gets here, for our apartment.. We had been using a single cup Bella, from Target.. Like it but I like this better..

Ross


----------

